# Breaking News : Google to Buy Motorola Mobility for $ 12.5 Billion



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

$12.5 Billion http://phandroid.com/?p=60978

Good news or bad news? What are your thoughts?

Another Fascinating post by my Rootzwiki app...


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Great freaking news. More AOSP handsets, unlocked bootloaders, bigger patent portfolio to shove back at apple and MS. Need I say more.


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

I like the solidarity that the other manufacturers are showing by supporting the move. It's good to know that there probably won't be any petty bickering amongst them because of it.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

My only concern is that Motorola will produce more.AOSP handsets, (Good) and this was cause alot of people to leave other manufacturers,(Bad). And instead of the other OEMs making more AOSP handsets to compete with them, they will start argueing and sueing and such. Don't know if it will happen but it makes me worry. As long as that doesn't happen, then this will be a win/win deal.


----------



## Mr. Meowmers (Aug 14, 2011)

I think it's great news. Solidify and strengthen the Android Army. Build up the numbers. Prepare for the Zerg Rush.

Next? Buy Sprint.


----------



## Raiden805 (Aug 14, 2011)

Well,

I think it's a good move, more AOSP handsets and more freedoms. Recently Android has sold more than iPhone(-shreaks-) so I think expanding won't hurt.I believe you'll see more innovation from these home developers rather than the other big ones, and probably better support.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

With Google saying they are going to run Motorola as a seperate company I don't know if we will see any real changes in Motorola right off. Essentially they are buying Motorola for the patents they own. Then equipment is just a bonus. So it could go either way. We could see more AOSP handsets or we may not see any. Just won't know until the deal is final which will be late this year or early next year.


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah they have already said that Moto will be run separately and will still have to compete to become a Nexus device. Now with that said, I hope being owned by Google eventually puts at least a LITTLE pressure on Moto to offer vanilla/unlocked devices from time to time.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

I agree. I would like to see them produce at least one non nexus AOSP device and make it available to all carriers


----------



## Raiden805 (Aug 14, 2011)

That'd be sick, one solid phone that is put up on all carriers sites.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh yeah. All they need is a CDMA, GSM, and IDEN AOSP devices. Then do like Samsung. Just name them different names and send them to all the carriers. I personally just want to see a few more phones out there like the nexus made available for everyone. Variety baby. Its all about variety.


----------



## Raiden805 (Aug 14, 2011)

I agree, variety is a good thing. But at the same thing, I really like quality over quantity  If only you didn't have to wait 2 years to get upgrades at a decent price


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

At USCC. With belief points you don't. I get one per year pretty much. Sometimes its 13-14 months. But absolutely I would also prefer quality over quantity.


----------



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

Best Thing ever, that could happen to android.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Great news.


----------



## Raiden805 (Aug 14, 2011)

Good to see people are stoked on the move, rather than being bahumbugs


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

What's not to be stoked about. Google just showed they are not affraid to get down and whoop some butt.  they got the ammo now. Lets see how apple feels when they have to pay licensing fees to the same people they filed suite against


----------



## Raiden805 (Aug 14, 2011)

Haha ikr? Should be exciting to see where they go with it.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

There is an excellent write up on it at android central if you haven't already checked it out. Clears up alot and gives an idea of what Google plans are and where this will probably go in the future.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Here's the article

http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/androidcentral/~3/BAsvLfpJx84/googles-purchase-motorola-qa-recap


----------



## Raiden805 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks a ton scarmon


----------



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

This is the best then that has happened to android. Well one of the best things, but Google's biggest and greatest movement of 2011 apple start digging a grave.


----------

